# Afghanistan with the Royal Marines



## AWP (Mar 31, 2008)

Interesting video, it mentions something we've said for awhile: the ANA can't be trusted but are a key to winning if they'll do their job..

[ame]http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2008/03/30/robertson.afghan.quitters.cnn[/ame]


----------



## Jollygreenfe (Mar 31, 2008)

We found out quickly that as long as we gave the ANA guys on the gates that led to our ramp area at Kabul a few bottles of water each time we went through things went smooth if we didn't have any or the driver was not going to be a nice guy things didn't run as smoothly. I remember one day one of the guys had some left over pizza from the ISAF compound and he gave it to the guys on the gate, they were his best friend after that. He mentioned after we pulled away that it was a Canadian bacon and extra cheese pizza... :eek:

I will say that when we worked with the DEA and AFG NIU guys the NIU guys seemed to be pretty squared away but most of them hated to hang thier legs out of the helo.


----------

